# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  تمارين لمدمني الكمبيوتر والنت

## أمل الظهور

تمارين بسيطه لمدمني الكمبيوتر والانترنت ،،

هذه بعض التمارين التي يمكننا أن نقوم بها ونحن جالسون على جهاز الكمبيوتر و هي تمارين بسيطه تساعدنا على تجنب الكثير من الشد العضلي و التشنجات و المشاكل الصحية التي قد تترتب على بقائنا لفترة طويله أمام شاشة الكومبيوتر دون حراك . 


التمرين الأول 
( تمرين للعنق والكتفين ) 


حافظ على مستوى كتفيك الطبيعي ثم التفت بأذنك اليسرى في اتجاه كتفك الأيسر ثم بالإذن في اتجاه الكتف الأيمن .. قم بأداء التمرين ورأسك مائل إلى الخلف ثم وهو مائل إلى الأمام . 

التمرين الثاني 
( تمرين للذراعين والظهر ) 



اعقد يديك خلف رأسك على أن تكون راحتا اليدين بمواجهة السقف ثم مدد عمودك الفقري إلى أعلى بقدر استطاعتك. 


التمرين الثالث 
( تمرين للعنق ) 


تمرين للعنق ضع أصابعك على ذقنك ثم اضغط عليها بلطف إلى الخلف والى الأعلى، ثم حرك أصابعك ومدد عنقك إلى الأمام. 

التمرين الرابع 
( تمرين للذراعين والرسغين والكتفين ) 


اعقد يديك خلف ظهرك ثم ارفعهما إلى أعلى بعيداً عنعن جسمك مع تقوس الظهر إلى الأمام ....


أتمنى إنكم تستفيدون من التمارين 

منقول

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلمين حبيبتي ع التمارين*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
*بانتظار جديدكِ*
*تحياتي...*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكوره غاليتي ضحوكه 

على طلتك البهيه 

تسلمين

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...*

*والله تمااارين مفيدة .. وصحية بعد ...*

*تنفع للجميع ..*

*بااارك الله فيك خيتوو ..*

*بنتظااار جديدك ..؟*

*كل المودة*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*شكرا أخي شبكة النا صرة* 

*على التواجد*

*الله يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## نور الهدى

مشكورة اختي على التمارين 

والله يعطيك العافية 

ام محمد

----------


## النور الحسيني

مشكورة اختي أمل الظهور على التمارين 

والله يعطيك العافية 

فعلا تفيدنا هالتماريت لأننا نجلس طويلا على الكمبيوتر في العمل ونجي نكمل في البيت على النت

الله يعين

----------


## أمل الظهور

شكرا لكم 

أم محمد 

النور الحسيني 

ربي يعطيكم الف عافيه

----------


## زمان

مشكورة على التمارين اختي

----------


## أمل الظهور

شكرا على التواجد 

عساك على القوة

----------


## دلوعت حبيبتي



----------


## أمل الظهور

شكرا دلوعت حبيبتي 

تسلميين يالغلا

----------


## بنت الاجاويد

يسلمو خيتو امل الظهور على تمارينك اقصد مواضيعك
الان انا ابغى افهم انتي دكتور والا رياضيه خخخخخخ
الله يعطيك العافيه
(انتي جربتيهم والا تنتظرين النتايج والتجارب فينا)
للاسف انا اختي مدمنه كمبيوتر ونت
راح اشجعها تسوي تمارين 
ننتظر المزيد من مواضيعك المفيده يالدكتوره اموله

----------


## أمل الظهور

هلا دلوعه 

يلا جربيهم وعطينا النتائج 

كل الشكر دلوعه 

على التواجد 


ربي يحفظك

----------


## إيلاف

*أمل الظهور ..*
*الف شكر غاليتي على الموضوع والمعلومات ..*
*ربي يعطيكِ الف عافية ..*
*إيلاف ..*

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكورة حبيبتي إيلاف على المرور 

حضور لا حرمنا منه 

ربي يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

